

Ask HN: What do you think about crowdfunding of gifts? - arjitkp

I am thinking of something like &quot;Crowdfunding a user&#x27;s wishlist&quot; where their friends pool some money from 5$ to whatever price, so help a particular user reach and get the wished item. I lnow this already exists but what ese you think can work
======
stephengillie
I'm not too clear about what's being asked here - alternate ways of having a
group pay for a gift? Well, beyond having everyone pay a portion - not
necessarily the same portion - the group could have a fundraising event
together and use the funds to buy the gift.

